# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Восстановление RAID 10 (на Serveraid m5110)

## v.e.n

Добрый день.

На ходу сервер IBM System x3630 M4 перестал отвечать и сам перезагрузился.
Установлен Serveraid M5110, raid 10, 6 дисков.
После перезагрузки долго висит надпись "connecting boot devices and adapters", затем черный экран с немигающим курсором.
Если отсоединить контроллер, система себя ведет адекватно, биос, ливсд и т.д.
Если отсоединить один из дисков, система докладывает об этом и предлагает зайти в конфигурацию, но как бы подвисает и в биосе затем контроллер не видит.
Без дисков контроллер в биосе есть и сообщает что все диски извлечены, можно сохранить его логи.
Диски в начале все живые (полностью проверку всех еще не сделал).
В логах контроллера видно, что был запущен consistency check и будто завис на 99,81%.
В тот момент и произошла перезагрузка (adapterResetRequestIsr CCRMiscCfg).
В логах каждое включение видно по этим 99,81%.
Есть сохраненный конфиг из MegaRAID Storage Manager.
Резких действий пока не делал (типа зайти и посмотреть в биосе конфигурацию, пересканировать).
Есть идея зайти в утилиту конфигурации массива и там просканировать конфигурацию на дисках, если она жива и если позволит. Но это в теории, на практике такое не делал, как бы не напортачить.

Что посоветуете чтобы вернуть массив?

----------


## IT-Brigada

Можем подключиться и исправить

----------


## IT-Brigada

89082001000

----------


## IT-Brigada

Пересканировать конфигурацию и/или загрузить ранее сохраненную

----------


## v.e.n

картина сейчас такая
Вложение 2338
вылетел один винт из 1й пары. и если бы у контроллера не сорвало крышу, массив был бы собран, но без одного диска.
а так он почему-то не видит конфигурацию на одном из дисков.

----------


## v.e.n

> Пересканировать конфигурацию и/или загрузить ранее сохраненную


картина сейчас такая
Вложение 2338
вылетел один винт из 1й пары. и если бы у контроллера не сорвало крышу, массив был бы собран, но без одного диска.
а так он почему-то не видит конфигурацию на одном из дисков.

----------


## v.e.n

raid10 разобрался до raid0, в начале с помощью ReclaiMe Free RAID Recovery.
на выходе это программа предлагает пути решения, в том числе используя другое ПО.
и с помощью уже Rstudio собираем виртуальный массив из нужных дисков с нужными параметрами, все данные на месте и восстановлены.

----------

